# Reed Canary Grass



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We have a stand of Reed Canary grass on some bottom land. Stand has been there 30 years or so. Only recently did we get the drainage good enough that we can cut it for hay. Is the past it was bushhogged. Often after it has gone to head.

The last couple of years I have mowed/baled before it went to seed. Although it still appears to yield about the same I notice that the stand appears thinner. I mowed it last the end of may. I walked in it today and can see the ground and each stem at ground level. From a distance it doesnt look "thin". Think I shouldnt take a second cut and let it go to seed??


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Reed canary loves nitrogen. Dump a good amount of nitrogen or manure on it it'll thicken right up. Stubble height when cutting also has an impact 3.5-4 inches is a minimum. 6+ When starting a new stand


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What is your cutting height?

Does anything eat it? Thirty+ years probably means it's one of the old high-alkaloid varieties.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Reed canary loves nitrogen. Dump a good amount of nitrogen or manure on it it'll thicken right up. Stubble height is when cutting also has an impact 3.5-4 inches is a minimum.


Discbine doesnt cut that low. Prob cutting at 2" I bet...



8350HiTech said:


> What is your cutting height?
> 
> Does anything eat it? Thirty+ years probably means it's one of the old high-alkaloid varieties.


 I cut it young so I dont think consumption is as much of an issue. It goes in the barn with the rest of the hay and gets fed. I have heard if its cut late animals wont eat it...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you were just bush hogging it before any nutrients in it were returned to the soil, now that your baling it they aren't&#8230;.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I do lay some manure on it when I can get down in there. The ground is a little on th soft side...

Maybe its time to lay it on a little heavier...


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

We use to bale a lot of canary where it was heavily irrigated by waste water. We never fertilized and it would grow thick as heck. Reed canary realy likes the water...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a mess of the old high alkaloid RCG at the farm! It makes acceptable 1st crop hay, if gotten early. Otherwise, the horses are apt to turn their noses up at it! The 2nd/3rd crop makes excellent horse hay! This is a perennial grass which spreads underground by its thick rhizomes, so it does not depend on re-seeding for proliferation!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I have a mess of the old high alkaloid RCG at the farm! It makes acceptable 1st crop hay, if gotten early. Otherwise, the horses are apt to turn their noses up at it! The 2nd/3rd crop makes excellent horse hay! This is a perennial grass which spreads underground by its thick rhizomes, so it does not depend on re-seeding for proliferation!


Me too. I've got some really nice stuff ready to cut soon. Big soft leaves.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Where do you get the seed to plant? Looks like its hard to come by


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I googled "reed canary grass seed availability" And all sorts of info came up, including "Reed Canarygrass - Extension - Penn State University"
HTH, Dave


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Where do you get the seed to plant? Looks like its hard to come by


I think they raised the price high enough to rectify the supply and demand imbalance.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

No kidding. Only places I found that were selling it sold it in couple pound bags for big money...


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

Try the Albert Lea seed house (alseed.com) they usually have it on hand both old school and the low alkaloids variety. They ship seed all over the US.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have 380 lbs of Bellvue low alkaloid variety on hand. Can ship anywhere.


----------

